# Colostethus roraima



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen a picture of this species. I came across it on the site for the Museum of Natural History. There are only a few details listed. I wish the Discover Channel would have sent a Dart Frog expert on the trip to Roraima, for the awesome documentary "The Real Lost World". Maybe they would have come back with a photo.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The "new" name is _Anomaloglossus roraima_, and likely you'd have to look up the descriptive papers about it to find pics, if there are any.

Sending a frog expert wouldn't have been too interesting with so few amphibians being present, and the few being present not being particularly cool or interesting (and relatively well known compared to other critters). Only a toad species made it on the special, and it didn't sound like the group in the special wanted to hang around in the habitat of the two dendrobatids that live there (in the forests on the hike up rather that on the desolate top). That was a really expensive trip, no point in wasting their money when they could put on a crytozoologist to stir the pot :roll: 

If you want a fun PDF adventure to watch, don't bother with the Roraima expidition, watch the Adventure to Captivus expedition... more danger and a prettier frog with just as much history behind it...


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

That makes sense. Thanks for clarifying. There has to be more frogs in Roraima then what they said.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

14 amphibian and 8 reptile species in 18 genera and 13 families occurring on Roraima (Herpetofauna of Mount Roraima, Guiana ShieldRegion, Northeastern South America, Herpetological Review 38(1), 24–30)

Many of those species don't live on the top... which if you saw the special is pretty desolate since there is basically no soil, so very little for the ecosystem to build on... much more reduced than deserts...

The two dendrobatid species live in the forests around the base and on the sides of the Roraima... areas that in the special were glazed over as the group struggled to get from point A to point B and due to weather and wonders of the geological formation (aka a 400-800 foot cliff on one side of the path) they didn't really stick around to explore. They weren't there to look at that part anyways...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Any word when 'Adventure to captivus' is coming out? Ive been waiting!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's finishing editing now  Believe me, you'll know when it comes out, we'll make a big deal of it on here


----------

